# C++



## ShadenSmith (Jul 30, 2008)

Today I was accepted to the University of Kentucky as a non-degree seeking student. Basically that means I'm a high school student taking a night course.

I've selected to take the CS 215 course, a second-level C++ course. My AP scores exempt me from taking the first level course. The only issue is I haven't worked with C++ before. I have a month or so to get some experience under my belt (really just the basics of the language, syntax and such). I've worked with VB, Java, C#, Python, and PHP before; and was just curious as to any major differences that I need to take note of and study. I'm aware that C++ places memory management at your disposal (whereas it's taken care of for you in my past experience) and relies more heavily on pointers (I've never worked with them before) than other languages.

Am I incorrect or missing anything? Any recommendations for online tutorials or books that I could pick up? I was planning on starting with this, but if anyone has a better suggestion I'd love to hear it.


I'm also wondering what you all use to compile your C++ programs. I've found Bloodshed and code::blocks, and was interested in everyone's opinion on those (or plenty of others--always open to suggestions!).


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jul 30, 2008)

ShadenSmith said:


> Today I was accepted to the University of Kentucky as a non-degree seeking student. Basically that means I'm a high school student taking a night course.
> 
> I've selected to take the CS 215 course, a second-level C++ course. My AP scores exempt me from taking the first level course. The only issue is I haven't worked with C++ before. I have a month or so to get some experience under my belt (really just the basics of the language, syntax and such). I've worked with VB, Java, C#, Python, and PHP before; and was just curious as to any major differences that I need to take note of and study. I'm aware that C++ places memory management at your disposal (whereas it's taken care of for you in my past experience) and relies more heavily on pointers (I've never worked with them before) than other languages.
> 
> ...



okay, to start of...compiling...i use microsoft visual c++, built in code editor and compiler...part of visual studio...my best choice

secondly, yes, browse through that website, but also buy a book...c++ for dummies would be fine, and is probably 30-40 bucks...may or may not come w/ cd

if you have worked with vb and c#, then that should help ALOT---c# is just a mix of VB(not script) and C++, so your transaction is sort of downgrading...

and java, a little...syntax it almost identical

Next, sorry, but you are probably not going to like this, but most of your c++ fun is going to be text-based...v.little graphics, if any

c++ is a good language for working with a database

Lastly, C++ is known for having alot of pointers yes...I checked out that site...study pointers from there...decent tutorial

I'm only 16, and so far I've worked w/ VB, vbscript, java, c++, c#(learning), silverlight(amazing) and a few others...hope this helps


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jul 30, 2008)

sorry for double-posting



Theron Rabe said:


> It sounds to me like you already have a pretty good starting point on what types of things you need to learn. Like you, I had a lot of experience in languages like C#, VB, and Java before I used C++ much; getting used to using so many pointers was what bugged me the most, so you're right in saying that you should study-up on those a little.
> 
> As far as IDE's go, I would very highly recommend Code::Blocks over Bloodshed (assuming you're using Linux). If you have Windows, I would suggest getting a copy of Visual Studio (the express version is free). I don't think you can get Visual Studio for anything but Windows, unfortunately.


If I were you, I would go ahead and get the full version of Visual Studio...It's a really nice program!


----------



## nitrocan (Jul 30, 2008)

visual c++ is a great compiler. also a books are great sources to learn from
thats how i learned visual basic mostly


----------



## ShadenSmith (Jul 30, 2008)

I won the full version of VS this year for winning the state programming competition, but I didn't want to use a C++.NET compiler. I was under the impression that C++ and C++.NET had some slight differences. Is that incorrect?


----------



## nitrocan (Jul 30, 2008)

thats correct, even vb and vb.net are just totally different.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jul 30, 2008)

nevermind
I'm an idiot


----------



## nitrocan (Jul 30, 2008)

Stachuk1992 said:


> nevermind
> I'm an idiot



i really want to see the original post now!  why would you just not delete the post


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jul 30, 2008)

nitrocan said:


> Stachuk1992 said:
> 
> 
> > nevermind
> ...


lol
i said that it was just a higher version
IDIOT!
ssry, i was thinking of asp and asp.net...still learning differences though...lol


----------



## tim (Jul 30, 2008)

Stachuk1992 said:


> c# is just a mix of VB(not script) and C++, so your transaction is sort of downgrading...



What? C# is mostly inspired by Java. I can't find any VB in it.



Stachuk1992 said:


> c++ is a good language for working with a database



Why?

And: Code::Blocks >> DevC++.


----------



## nitrocan (Jul 30, 2008)

Stachuk1992 said:


> nitrocan said:
> 
> 
> > Stachuk1992 said:
> ...



yeah i guess being curious about your post makes me an idiot


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jul 31, 2008)

no ssry...i was referring to my self...sorry if you thought i called you an idiot...not intentional


----------



## Bryan (Jul 31, 2008)

C++ isn't as bad as C for managing memory.....deallocating stuff in your destructors is handy. 

If you have a good grasp of Java, then you should be able to move to C++ fairly quickly. In your higher level CS courses, they have the expectations that you'll be able to pick up a new language fairly quickly (like within a month) and write a program with it.


----------



## badmephisto (Jul 31, 2008)

macros in C++ would be one of my fave features
yes they are discouraged usually, but i saw them used in some very nifty ways


----------



## genwin (Jul 31, 2008)

i encountered projecteuler from this forum. And for a programmer, i think the journey there will be worthwhile. 

so a suggestion would be to create 2 accounts, one solving the problems using the language you're comfortable with and another using c++. Hope this helps.

edit: I am also looking for a good beginners book for c++(I have a 1998 one by tony gaddis) or maybe some online tutorial, and a programming forum that is as active as this one.


----------



## Johannes91 (Jul 31, 2008)

badmephisto said:


> macros in C++ would be one of my fave features
> yes they are discouraged usually, but i saw them used in some very nifty ways


You'd probably love Lisp. On Lisp is a nice, free book. What you can do with C++ "macros" is nothing compared to that.


----------



## badmephisto (Jul 31, 2008)

Johannes91 said:


> badmephisto said:
> 
> 
> > macros in C++ would be one of my fave features
> ...



I much more prefer static scoping, so I am more of a fan of Lisp's little brother Scheme. I didn't do too much in it though. This reminds me to check it out again


----------

